# A jumper's 2 day journey



## NateS (Aug 23, 2010)

Day 1 - I find this little jumper scurrying all over the branches and attempt my best at getting decent shots even though he won't stop moving.  I manage some great shots, but not my favorite "poses".






















Day 2 - I find the same guy about 20 feet from the first spot....having a bit of a snack...a moth that is a good 3-4 times his size.  Again he gives me not such great angles, but I managed with what he gave me.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd be over the moon with any of these! That focus and sharpness and detail! 
And the colour of the background on top!!! 
Wonderful!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice series.  Thats a really cool jumper.  He must have been really hungry the first day.  His head is twice the size of his abdomen!


----------



## NateS (Aug 23, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> I'd be over the moon with any of these! That focus and sharpness and detail!
> And the colour of the background on top!!!
> Wonderful!


 
Thank you Corrina, I really appreciate it.




Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Nice series. Thats a really cool jumper. He must have been really hungry the first day. His head is twice the size of his abdomen!


 
Thank you.  Didn't notice it until you mentioned it, but yeah, his abdomen is really small in the shots from the first day.  I'd say the moth is a well earned meal.


----------



## JbleezyJ (Aug 23, 2010)

nicee what were your settings?


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 23, 2010)

Nate
It looks like you are apprenticing for NAT GEO!

Nice series of photos following the spider. I really like the commentary as well, Thanks


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 23, 2010)

Thats one cool looking jumper. love the top of his head. 
Nice series


----------



## NateS (Aug 23, 2010)

JbleezyJ said:


> nicee what were your settings?



Exif data should be intact on all of them...not positive, but think it was 1/200th, f/13, ISO200, flash on manual somewhere in the 1/4 range give or take.



pbelarge said:


> Nate
> It looks like you are apprenticing for NAT GEO!
> 
> Nice series of photos following the spider. I really like the commentary as well, Thanks



Thanks...Nat Geo would be awesome...though I'm sure that's a lot of photographer's dreams.



Stormchase said:


> Thats one cool looking jumper. love the top of his head.
> Nice series



Thank you.  I agree...one of the prettier jumpers I've shot.


----------

